
Gobblebook: On Lord Byron and Ada Lovelace - pepys
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n12/rosemary-hill/gobblebook
======
KineticLensman
For an alternative take on Ada Lovelace (the mother of programming) and her
relationship with Charles Babbage (the father of computing), check out Sydney
Padua's awesome graphic novel: "The Thrilling Adventures of Lovelace and
Babbage" [0]. Steampunk romance with difference engines and a guest appearance
from Isembard Kingdom Brunel ("You look like you need an Engineer"). It's not
as serious as the OP, but I love it, especially Babbage's "War on Error".

[0] [http://sydneypadua.com/2dgoggles/the-
book/](http://sydneypadua.com/2dgoggles/the-book/)

~~~
devnonymous
I second this recommendation. Although at first glance it may seem like a
superficial light hearted take (which it certainly manages to pull off) it is
at the same time an extensively well researched book with loads of references,
footnotes (omg, the footnotes!) and copies of letters and other text. An
altogether impressive book by an obviously obsessed geek.

